# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Sưu tầm : JAVA for dummies - JAVA dành cho các “em chã”

## nanivodoi

*Đây là loạt bài viết về Java mình sưu tầm được dành cho những member mới nhập môn Java*

Tại sao bài viết này lại có cái tên quái gở như vậy ?
Có 2 loại newbie đến với Java:
- Loại 1: các newcomer, là những người đã biết ít nhất một ngôn ngữ lập trình, hoặc đã có quá trình làm việc với vi tính lâu năm, và đủ thông minh để học Java mà không cần đọc bài viết này
- Loại 2: các dummy, là những người chưa biết tí gì về lập trình, nhưng siêng năng, ham học hỏi, và thích Java
Loạt bài viết này dành cho những tín đồ Java giáo loại 2.
Xin hỏi, bác căn cứ vào đâu mà gọi người ta là “chã” ?
Xin trả lời, nếu bạn không phải “chã”, bạn không nên đọc loạt bài viết này. Nó được viết “step by step” rất ngây ngô và buồn cười, tin tôi đi.
Vậy, nguyên nhân do đâu có bài viết này ?
- Hoàn cảnh tham gia JVN của em khá đặc biệt, một senior của JVN, tặng em bộ tạp chí của anh ấy kèm lời khuyên vào JVN. Em gặp “chân sư” của mình qua đường, “thụ giáo” vào một đêm không trăng không sao, nhận “kiếm phổ” mà không biết tên sư phụ ngoài mỗi cái nick khủng long. Trời tối, quá khuya, thầy trò chia tay vội vã, cũng nhanh như khi gặp mặt.
- Em tham gia JVN đã lâu, chẳng có đóng góp gì hết, những lời nói chân thành tuy hơi khó nghe của bác D_JVN đã làm em suy nghĩ và cảm thấy có lỗi.
- Đây chỉ là chút xíu công sức nhỏ bé của em, sức em thì chẳng tới đâu, chỉ mong các đàn anh thấy có gì sai sót chỉ bảo cho em.

Nguồn JVN

----------


## seo.nstech

*CHƯƠNG I - BẮT ĐẦU VỚI JAVA*
*Bài 1 – Hello world*
Bạn hãy xem bài của anh CEO trong JVN
*Bài 2 – In ra chuỗi nhập vào*
Bài đầu tiên của bạn, bạn đã học cách để Java in cái gì đó ra màn hình, trong bài này, bạn sẽ học cách nhập vào cái gì đó và Java in cái đó ra màn hình. Gõ cái này đi bạn (lưu ý, bạn phải gõ, không được copy và paste)



> import java.io.*;
> public class Hello {
> public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
> BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
> System.out.print("Your name is: ");
> String str;
> str = in.readLine();
> System.out.println("Welcome " + str + " to Java");
> }
> }


Xin hỏi, tôi đã bắt đầu với một vài ví dụ, mà tôi chẳng hiểu cái gì cả.
Xin trả lời, bạn sẽ học Java qua các ví dụ, rất nhiều ví dụ, lí thuyết thì bạn chỉ học từ từ thôi.
*Lí thuyết: cấu trúc một chương trình Java



> public class Core {
> public static void main(String[] args) {
> System.out.println("Hello,Everybody in the World!");
> }
> }


public class Core bạn bắt đầu một lớp Java
public static void main(String[] args) đây là một phương thức main trong Java, để cho chương trình chạy được. Tạm thời bạn phải gõ y như thế này
System.out.println("Hello,Everybody in the World!") đây là một câu lệnh trong Java, đơn giản nó chỉ in ra chuỗi nằm trong 2 dấu “” ra màn hình.
Mọi lớp và phương thức trong Java mở ra bằng { và đóng lại bằng }
Mọi câu lệnh trong java kết thúc bằng ;

----------


## caole1992

*Bài 3 – Biến trong Java*



> import java.io.*;
> public class Hello {
> public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
> BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
> System.out.print("Nhap a: ");
> int a = Integer.parseInt(in.readLine());
> System.out.print("Nhap b: ");
> int b = Integer.parseInt(in.readLine());
> int ketqua;
> ...


Nhập thử 2 số a và b vào đi bạn, kết quả bài toán a+b sẽ được in ra.
*Lí thuyết:




> import java.io.*;
> public class Hello {
> public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
> BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
> System.out.print("Your name is: ");
> String str;
> str = in.readLine();
> System.out.println("Welcome " + str + " to Java");
> }
> }


Tạm thời, trong chương trình này, bạn chỉ nên quan tâm đến dòng
String str khai báo biến str kiểu chuỗi, và
System.out.println("Welcome " + str + " to Java")
Đây cũng là dòng System.out.println như chương trình đầu, có khác là + str + tức là đưa một biến vào chuỗi in ra. Chỉ đến đó thôi nhé, sau đó, hãy quan tâm đến bài hôm nay
System.out.print("Nhap a: ");
int a = Integer.parseInt(in.readLine());
System.out.print("Nhap b: ");
int b = Integer.parseInt(in.readLine());
int ketqua;
ketqua = a+b;
System.out.println("Ket qua bai toan a+b la: “ + ketqua);
Giải thích
import bạn nhập class hay thư viện chuẩn, tạm thời đừng quan tâm nó là gì, chỉ cần nhớ là có nó để chương trình chạy
System.out.print in ra một chuỗi, nhưng không xuống dòng
System.out.println in ra một chuỗi, nhưng xuống dòng
int ketqua tức là khai báo biến ketqua kiểu int
ketqua = a+b tức là gán kết quả một biểu thức tính toán (ở đây là biến a + biến b) cho biến ketqua
System.out.println("Ket qua bai toan a+b la: “ + ketqua) thì đơn giản rồi, in cái dòng đó ra, chỉ khác là nó đưa biến ketqua của bạn vào chuỗi đó.

----------


## trananh607

*Bài 4 – Chia hết, chia lấy dư*
*Lí thuyết: một số kiểu biến trong Java
Bạn đã biết 2 kiểu String (chuỗi) và int (nguyên) bây giờ bạn biết thêm kiểu float (thực)
Số nguyên và số thực bạn biết sự khác nhau rồi chứ. Bây giờ ta bắt đầu bài toán ví dụ




> import java.io.*;
> public class Hello {
> public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
> BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
> System.out.print("Nhap a: ");
> float a = Float.parseFloat(in.readLine());
> System.out.print("Nhap b: ");
> float b = Float.parseFloat(in.readLine());
> float ketqua = a/b;
> ...


Bạn thử bài toán xem, nhớ đừng nhập số b=0 nhé, chuyện ấy sẽ xử lí sau.
Ví dụ nhập a=5, b=2, kết quả in ra sẽ là 2.5, thú vị phải không ?
Bây giờ cũng bài toán ấy, bạn thay đổi như sau



> import java.io.*;
> public class Hello {
> public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
> BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
> System.out.print("Nhap a: ");
> int a = Integer.parseInt(in.readLine());
> System.out.print("Nhap b: ");
> int b = Integer.parseInt(in.readLine());
> float ketqua = a/b;
> ...


Cũng nhập a=5, b=2, lần này kết quả in ra là … 2
Phép chia sẽ là phép chia hết nếu cả 2 toán hạng đều kiểu nguyên, gọi là chia lấy nguyên (/) hay div
Bây giờ cũng chương trình ấy mà ta thay đổi lại chút xíu xem sao




> import java.io.*;
> public class Hello {
> public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
> BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
> System.out.print("Nhap a: ");
> int a = Integer.parseInt(in.readLine());
> System.out.print("Nhap b: ");
> int b = Integer.parseInt(in.readLine());
> float ketqua = a%b;
> ...


Cũng nhập a=5, b=2, lần này kết quả in ra là … 1
Đây là kết quả phép chia lấy dư 5 chia cho 2, gọi là chia lấy dư (%) hay mod
*Thế
nếu tôi muốn 2 số nguyên chia nhau mà ra kiểu thực chứ không phải phép
chia lấy nguyên thì sao ? Trong trường hợp đó, bạn dùng “ép kiểu”
int a=5,b=2;float ket qua;
ketqua=(float)a/b;

----------


## thanhtuancr7

*Bài 5 – Lập trình OOP*
Bạn xem bài của anh CEO trong JVN
*class*
Đây là một class, class này có hai property (thuộc tính) là name và age




> public class Person
> {
> String name;
> int age;
> }


Đây là một class, class này ngoài property còn có constructor (khởi tạo) của class đó




> public class Person
> {
> String name;
> int age;
> public Person(String name)
> {
> this.name = name;
> }
> }


Trong cái constructor này hãy lưu ý một điều, đó là biến this. Biến
this có nghĩa là bản thân cái class đó (ở đây là class Person).
Trong
class Person có một property là age, câu this.age = age có nghĩa là cái
thuộc tính age của class Person sẽ nhận giá trị ở cái đối số age do

public class Person



> {
> String name;
> int age;
> public Person(int age)
> {
> this.age = age;
> }
> public void Nhap()
> {
> ...


Khi ta viết câu lệnh sau
Person personOne = new Person(12);
Thì ta đã tạo ra một instance (thể hiện) là personOne của class Person
constructor Person(int age) đưa vào.
Lưu ý là mọi class đều có sẵn ít nhất một constructor không có đối số.
Đây là một class, class này ngoài property, constructor còn có một behavior (hành vi)

----------


## tunghk54

*Bài 5 – Lập trình OOP* (tiếp)
*Khai báo một class*
public abstract class MyClass {}
Từ thứ 1 là khai báo quyền truy xuất và kế thừa,có 3 loại
-public:được phép truy xuất từ bất cứ nơi nào và bất cứ lớp nào cũng được quyền kế thừa
-protected:chỉ có phương thức cùng gói được phép truy xuất và kế thừa
-private:chỉ có phương thức cùng gói được phép truy xuất nhưng không lớp nào được phép kế thừa
-nếu không khai báo,mặc định là protected
Từ thứ 2 là khai báo một lớp trừu tượng hay là không trừu tượng
Nhiem vu: tao 1 lop Person, tao tiep 2 lop Students va Teachers ke thua lop Person, tao lop Execute chua ham chinh de chay chuong trinh.
--lop Person-



> import corejava.*;
> abstract class Person
> {
> //cai nay goi la cac property hay state-thuoc tinh cua doi tuong
> String hoten;
> int age;
> String diachi;
> int luong;
> //cac constructor
> ...


--lop Students-



> import corejava.*;
> class Students extends Person
> {
> int MaSV,Malop;
> public void Nhap()
> {
> super.Nhap();
> MaSV = Console.readInt("Nhap ma SV:");
> Malop = Console.readInt("Nhap ma lop:");
> ...


--lop Execute-
import corejava.*;



> class Execute
> {
> public static void main(String args[])
> {
> Students st = new Students();
> st.Nhap();
> st.In();
> st.luong=st.Tinhluong();
> Teachers tc = new Teachers();
> ...

----------


## nuhoang

*Khai báo một thuộc tính:*
Khai báo 1 thuộc tính
public static void temp;
Từ thứ 1 là khai báo quyền truy xuất,có 3 loại
-public:được phép truy xuất từ bất cứ nơi nào
-protected:chỉ có lớp con mới được phép truy xuất
-private:chỉ có lớp đó xài(thuộc tính riêng của nó)
-nếu không khai báo,mặc định là protected
b.Từ thứ 2 là khai báo cách truy xuất(static)
static(tĩnh)
-nếu không khai báo,mặc định là không tĩnh
Tất cả các đối tượng thể hiện từ lớp cha đều được phép thay đổi giá trị của các thuộc tính không tĩnh,còn giá trị của thuộc tính tĩnh thì không được phép thay đổi




> public class Car
> {
> public string branch;
> public int cost;
> public static int tire=4;
> }


Như ví dụ trên,tất cả các lớp con của lớp Car (như
ToyotaCar,Peugeot,Mazda…) đều được phép thay đổi các thuộc tính branch
hay cost để phù hợp cho riêng mình,nhưng thuộc tính tire (số bánh xe)
không được phép thay đổi vì là thuộc tính tĩnh
Nói cách khác, chỉ có
một và chỉ một thuộc tính có tên là tire trong class Car và tất cả các


class con của nó, vì vậy gọi là tĩnh

*Khai báo một hành vi*
Một phương thức được khai báo như sau
public static double ketqua()
Có 3 chỉ định truy xuất là public, protected và private
-public:được phép truy xuất từ bất cứ nơi nào
-protected:chỉ có lớp kế thừa lớp chứa nó được truy xuất
-private:chỉ lớp chứa nó được truy xuất(dùng nội bộ)
-nếu không khai báo,mặc định là protected
Có 6 chỉ định thuộc tính là static, abstract, final, native, synchronized (đồng bộ) và volatile (linh hoạt)
static(tĩnh)
-nếu không khai báo,mặc định là không tĩnh




> class TestObject
> {
> static void StaticMethod() {…}
> void NonStaticMethod() {…}
> }


Nếu là một phương thức không tĩnh, đầu tiên bạn phải khởi tạo một đối tượng,sau đó mới được phép gọi phương thức
TestObject test=new TestObject();
test.NonStaticMethod();
Nếu là một phương thức tĩnh,bạn được phép gọi trực tiếp từ lớp
TestObject.StaticMethod();
abstract(trừu tượng)
Một phương thức trừu tượng không có nội dung.Nội dung của nó sẽ được các lớp con tùy biến và phát triển theo hướng của riêng nó.
- final: không thể được extends hay override (ghi đè)
- native: thân phương thức viết bằng C hay C++
- synchronized: chỉ cho phép 1 thread truy cập vào khối mã ở cùng một thời điểm
- volatile: sử dụng với biến để thông báo rằng giá trị của biến có thể được thay đổi vài lần vì vậy không ghi vào thanh ghi
.Từ thứ 3 là giá trị trả về.Nếu không có giá trị trả về thì là void

----------


## nqtmht

Kể từ khi có Scanner thì ít người dùng BufferedReader để đọc input từ bàn phím nữa, 
sao bạn không giới thiệu ví dụ với Scanner luôn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## tmvsaigonvenus

> Kể từ khi có Scanner thì ít người dùng BufferedReader để đọc input từ bàn phím nữa, 
> sao bạn không giới thiệu ví dụ với Scanner luôn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Đúng,em thấy cái Scanner nó tiện lắm,và em đang tìm hiểu về cái đấy. :emlaugh:

----------


## phanloi711

wow thank pac nhiu

----------


## vlvietlamvl

ngày mai có bài nữa hả bác

----------


## inoxsangtrong

hehe tôi cũng thế nè, chưa biết cái gì về lập trình hết, giờ ko biết phải học như thế nào, anh em nào có lời khuyên gì dành cho tôi ko hehehe cám ơn

----------

